# Bolt + Amazon 4k Black Screen



## ahbrown41 (Dec 24, 2003)

I di not see any threads on this which is really surprising. I have a Tivo bolt and I have a 4k television and whenever I start an Amazon video I get a black screen with audio. Does anyone else have this and have you heard when there might be a fix??

Thanks!


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

ahbrown41 said:


> I di not see any threads on this which is really surprising. I have a Tivo bolt and I have a 4k television and whenever I start an Amazon video I get a black screen with audio. Does anyone else have this and have you heard when there might be a fix??
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same issue. LG OLED C6

Mine is solid red or orange.

Netflix does the same thing.

All Video Formats passed. I also tried limiting it to just 1080i which is what the old series 3 was set to.


----------



## mswlogo (Mar 18, 2009)

Mine started working. 

It might be because I rebooted everything after restricting it to 1080i

I would Check the video output settings. Run the Test.


----------



## baimo (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine works OK with my LG OLED, but for 4k stuff from Netflix and amazon I use the app on the TV instead of going through TIVO. Connectivity of UHD 4k stuff still seems to be problematic. When I plug Ethernet directly into the TV the quality of that programming seems much better.


----------



## WildBill136 (Apr 29, 2016)

I have a bolt with a G6 and have the same issues. Seems to be less lately. I am using Blue Jeans cable HDMIs. I get a black screen and no sound. Sometimes comes back after 10 or 15 seconds.


----------



## Charles Franklin (Nov 1, 2016)

I have Samsung 4K sets and get the same issue. Occasionally will work after multiple tries but no clear pattern to fix it. I called Amazon and TiVo. Tried everything they suggested. Temporary fixes but the problem always recurs. Occasionally get " not enough bandwidth " despite cat 6 cabling and 100 mbp of speed. Speed was tested. Any solutions. Any new ideas?


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

The bolt is a great streamer at 4k/24 on Amazon and Netflix (when it works). But I just gave up, it really sucks when you go to fire up an episode of Luke Cage or something and the thing crashed. Queue side eye from wife. Tivo doesnt seem interested in fixing it either. I know it works better with 4k/60 set all the time, but at that point Id rather just use my Roku Ultra because it works ALL the time.


----------



## wchedges (Jun 21, 2003)

Loads of problems here too. I keep it on 4K/60 and cannot get through more than an hour or so without the screen blinking to black. Sound usually keeps on, but there is no "getting out" of the black screen without rebooting the TiVo by cycling the power. Pressing the TiVo button does go back to the TiVo menu but screen remains black. Happens on Amazon and Netflix.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Just saw this on my bolt+ I purchased yesterday with Vizio M43-C1.

Even worse it seemed to really bugger up the menus on the vizio. I power cycled the vizio and it was ok but TiVo still had black screen where I could hear audio. I needed to reboot the TiVo.

For me I think it was on live tv after watching Netflix - I may have switched the TV to another input while the Netflix app was running, either way it was screwey and it affected the menus on the TV itself (made the TV unresponsive - which is even weirder).

@TiVoMargret is any of this is a known issue? If it happens again I wil have to send the unit back to amazon and cancel service and stick with my Comcast X1 :-( as the wife won't accept flaky....


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Make sure whatever 4k TV you have supports hdmi 2.0 and hdcp 2.2 and all your cables support that or you will get a blank screen and only run it at 1080p.

TiVo doesn't seem to explain that. The Bolt is not 100% compatible with all 4k TV's like most devices are. They are using hdcp 2.2 which is the newer protection standard. I know Samsungs 4k support it.

I know this as I just got the Bolt and needed to upgrade some hdmi cables as I had a blank picture until I did. The short cable that comes with the Bolt works fine, but if you need anything longer like I did, check the specs thoroughly. I had to send 2 back to Amazon as they didn't work, the third one did.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/4K-UHD-Resolution

I had to call TiVo support too. I had to restart my Bolt and also unplug my TV then everything worked.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

wchedges said:


> Loads of problems here too. I keep it on 4K/60 and cannot get through more than an hour or so without the screen blinking to black. Sound usually keeps on, but there is no "getting out" of the black screen without rebooting the TiVo by cycling the power. Pressing the TiVo button does go back to the TiVo menu but screen remains black. Happens on Amazon and Netflix.


Do this instead of rebooting, then change it back to your old setting.

To return the BOLT to a basic 480p video format, press the following buttons on your BOLT remote:

*Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down, 4, 8, 0, Clear*


----------



## Jason Spencer (Dec 8, 2016)

If you pause you should see the Mac menu at the bottom, go back (quitting playback) and then "resume" and you should be good from there. 

I get this issue every time I leave the Amazon App, but I only have to fix it the one time and all episodes/videos play fine after.


----------



## Cheetah (Mar 20, 2015)

I don't have 4K but on the Bolt a lot of times when I go to watch a show I get a red screen. A reboot fixes the problem. There is a thread on this for the non 4K.


----------

